# 1988 Nissan pick up radio trouble



## hubbell23 (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought a 1988 Nissan Pickup 2dr 4x4 but there is no radio in it and the factory wire harness has been removed. I would like to hook up an aftermarket cd player but the guy who owned the truck before me messed up the wiring pretty bad and I don't know what wires go to what? If someone could tell me what the original wire colors are to the radio/stereo, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## nismo_d21 (Jan 26, 2008)

I can check my wiring once I get home and let you know. I had the same thing happen with my truck. Some jerk actually installed a ford radio into the truck. The part that upset me the most was they went through all the hassle of F*ing up my wiring for a cassette player, thats right, for a tape deck. UGH. Sorry about that I had to get it out. But yeah I'll take a look and get back to you today.


----------



## nismo_d21 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok, so this is the wiring set up in my truck, I do have the reg cab hence only two factory speakers, though i did install aftermarket ones.. There are 8 to 9 wires that go into the harness depending on if your truck had the power antenna, my truck does not.


Speakers:

Front left 
Brown w/ White stripe is negative 
Brown w/o stripe is positive 

Front right 

Black w/ White stripe is negative 
Black w/o stripe is positive

Power: 

Red w/Green Stripe is constant 12v
Green w/ White stripe is the ignition switch that completes the power circuit

Misc:

There are also two pink wires

Pink w/ Blue stripe goes to the dimmer control 
Pink w/Black stripe with does not connect to any of the wires in my harness

Also:

The male harness has 8 wires, One of which does nothing, ( the later of the pink wires).
The female harness has 9 wires, one of course is Ground, but it also has another wire for the power antenna which is Blue and in most cases unused.

Here some pics:
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/Nismo_D21/Photo46.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/Nismo_D21/Photo47.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/Nismo_D21/Photo49.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg84/Nismo_D21/Photo51.jpg


----------



## hubbell23 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you very much for your help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you need a wiring diagram, you can e-mail me at [email protected] and I should be able to provide you with one. Make sure you state the year/model, etc., in the e-mail, if you do.


----------

